# Suche Rundenstrategiespiel



## dirkdiggler (15. März 2012)

Hallo 

Wie der Titel schon sagt such ich ein gutes Rundenstrategiespiel. Am besten so etwas in der Art von Battle Isle. Darf aber auch was Actionlastiges sein wie zum Beispiel die originalen Jagged Allience teile. Das alter spielt dabei eigentlich keine Rolle. nur muss es eben auch auf win7 64bit laufen.

Danke schon mal für alle antworten


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2012)

Mein Tipp:

Panzer Corps: Test (Strategie, PC) von 4players.de


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2012)

Diese hier:X-COM (Die ersten beiden Teile sollen, die besten sein)
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie laufen werden (die Win Version gibt es zB auf Steam), wenn nicht braucht man Emulatoren.

Neuer ist das hier.Sid Meier

Shogun 2: Ist eine Kombi aus Runden und Echtzeit (während der Kämpfe)-


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. März 2012)

Rundenstrategie: Battle for Wesnoth 
Man muss sich dran gewöhnen, dann rockt das!
Ist Gratis, einfach bei Google mal reingeben.


----------



## black_porkfire (26. März 2012)

Die Total War Reihe


----------



## Khazad (28. März 2012)

*Might & Magic: Heroes VI*



beste !


----------

